# Mountain Oak Burl Fountain Pen



## godfreytoddanderson (Apr 18, 2006)

This is a piece of wood from Clint on eBay.  It is a sterling Baron fountain pen made from mountain oak burl with a CA finish.  It was very punky, riddled with worm holes and had a loose knot that kept threatening to fly out.  Even using the slurry technique it took many coats of CA to smooth out the texture in the oak.  Its pretty much a CA pen at this point.

Todd


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 18, 2006)

Beautiful job, Todd! It was worth the trouble. []


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 18, 2006)

Great pen Todd.

jim


----------



## Dario (Apr 18, 2006)

Very nice pen..sure worth the effort []


----------



## Huzzah (Apr 18, 2006)

Very nice, I like it a lot.


----------



## pete00 (Apr 18, 2006)

very nice


----------



## thewishman (Apr 18, 2006)

Gorgeous wood. Glad you "stuck" with it.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice job.  Clint's wood can be a challenge, but is usually worth the effort.


----------



## Skye (Apr 18, 2006)

What can I say that hasnt already been said?

One suggestion, a lighter background. It's a beautiful wood but we cant see the bottom half as well as if we would with a lighter background.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 18, 2006)

Beautiful work.


----------



## wayneis (Apr 18, 2006)

Beautiful pen Todd, its really classy looking.  The whole pen shows up great on my monitor.

Wayne


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 18, 2006)

Not only a beautiful pen but a great 'save' on the burl wood. I'm waiting for some oak burl that has been stabilized. Getting blow outs ain't my favorite pastime. []


----------



## knottyharry (Apr 18, 2006)

Very nice job, and great finish.
Harry


----------



## godfreytoddanderson (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks guys!  These blanks were actually the first ones that I ever bought a little over six months ago when I first learned about pen making.  I showed the blanks to my friend that taught me how to make pens and he made some comments that I now understand.  Something like . . . multiple bottles . . . CA . . . blow out . . . Clint . . . those are your first ones? . . . save them . . . and so on.  Of course I tried one of them for my first pen on my own and lets just say, it didn't work out.

I almost had a big disaster just as I was about done with the pen.  I put so much CA on this thing that I pulled a piece of wood off of the cap, all the way to the tube, when I took the bushings off.  It was only about one millimeter by three millimeters but would have ruined the pen.  I VERY carefully used my pen mill and shorted the cap tube and blank down just past the chip.  It was a big relief to solve such a big disaster so easily and I don't think anyone would ever notice the minor shortening.


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 19, 2006)

Gorgeous pen! Very nice work


----------



## jdavis (Apr 19, 2006)

Vrey nice pen   wood is great


----------



## godfreytoddanderson (May 25, 2006)

This pen is a 10 year anniversary present for my brother-in-law from my sister.  After I finished it and sent it to her she took it to their local trophy engraver and had their anniversary date and both of their intitials (you can only see his in the picture) put on it.  It cost $30 to have this done.

She says that it is very shallow engraving and that it is silver all the way through (it doesn't look silver in the picture).  This was a sterling kit and I was afraid that it was something else (brass?) below the sterling and that it would show through but it didn't.

Todd



<br />


----------



## stinger (May 25, 2006)

I love the look of this burl. Definately worth the extra effort.


----------



## RogerGarrett (May 25, 2006)

Great looking pen, and a a "nasty" wood (just using my kids' lingo here)[]  I enjoy it when someone takes a tough one and really makes it work out even better than hoped for.  Good job!

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## airrat (May 25, 2006)

very nice job Todd.  Pen looks great.

When removing the bushings from the blanks, I use an exacto knife to cut the edges.  I have had very few problems doing it that way.


----------



## ken69912001 (May 25, 2006)

nice pen and wood. good save


----------



## Woodnknots (May 25, 2006)

Wow, that is some good looking CA!!  Most of my CA is perfectly clear (lol)[]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 25, 2006)

Shes a bute!


----------



## challagan (May 25, 2006)

Wow, that is a pretty pen. Nice job, that oak is some wild stuff!

Corey


----------



## Dan (May 25, 2006)

A truly spectacular pen - the wood is absolutely magnificent, and your efforts to save it were superhuman, but just look at the results!


----------



## alamocdc (May 25, 2006)

Absolutley beautiful, Todd! I agree with the others... well worht the effort.[]


----------



## Johnathan (May 26, 2006)

Great looking pen!


----------

